# Music teachers



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm interesting in seeing everyone's broad input on this subject, from teachers you've had, to teachers you've heard of, to teachers around the globe.

For example: Would you consider submitting yourself to a guru? I would consider it so long as there are no religious requirements.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Personally I have had all good music teachers in the past. (That considers school and instrument instructors) They were all fun and good-spirited. A few teachers in elementary school and high school were a bit eccentric but great teachers, nevertheless.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I specialise in classical guitar and viola at a performing arts high school. I hate most of the music teachers. Some _can_ be nice people though. The instrumental teachers think I'm weird (my old viola teacher hates me because I ditched him for another teacher without even telling him).


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I was blessed with great teachers. Studied piano for 6 years with Craig Reese, which included weekly private lessons and a monthly group theory sessions. Went on to organ and studied with Charles Shaffer for another 6 years, then 2 years of organ in college with Dr. Justin Colyar. 

As a choral accompanist in high school, one teacher was outstanding (Bob Day) and the two others mediocre, one of those being rather spirited and/or flighty. But she would have the choirs over to her house frequently for pool parties - those were the days when that was an 'accepted' thing to do - nowadays not so much probably. 

No real complaints, really.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

My current teacher situation is very interesting indeed. I'm one of his few students and he is utterly committed to helping me, not just in music, but in life. Out of him musically, is endlessly stimulating discussions about composers and music, as well as hearing about composers I've never heard before and having sight read performances for me on the piano. I think I'm a bit spoiled, but he enjoys my company, really we are good friends and I even get mad at him and he gets mad at me as good friends do. I have to admit that because I'm comfortable just talking with him about stuff, I don't work as hard as I should.


----------



## Stephanie Martin (Jul 13, 2014)

This is a bit of a rabbit trail, but I'm very excited by the possibility of returning to taking piano lessons when I am a little older--even though I am a piano teacher now myself. I'm hoping that when my kids are a little older, I can continue my own education in this way. I believe that as an educator, if you do not seek out musicians who are more accomplished than you are, your students will suffer from your lack of growth. On the other hand, it can be difficult to find accomplished musicians/teachers in various areas. In situations like that, it's very important to keep your own music-making abilities fresh, so to speak. I have had teachers who were very domineering and commanding with regards to my musicality, but I knew for a fact that they did not practice or work on their own performance abilities. It lessened their impact on me. Just food for thought I suppose!


----------

